# Your Celebrity Crushes/Celebrities You Find Attractive



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

Just make a top 3list of your celebrity crushes,I think it is quite positive.
Here goes my list:
*1-Bradley Cooper*








*2-Nicholas Hammond*








*3-Tom Hiddleston*


----------



## marthakairi319 (Feb 22, 2012)

i cant post pictures but it would have to be. 
JASON DOLLEY


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Brendon Urie









Idris Elba









Aaron Rodgers


----------

